# Newest Fractal Designs



## TaoJonz (Nov 1, 2010)

I've chosen a "signature" frag for each color...but still experimenting with everything






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
[URL=http://img841.imageshack.us


----------



## Deda (Nov 1, 2010)

Those are great!  Absolutely stunning. 

I've tried every way under the heavens to get that stupid rice paper, dissolvo stuff to not bleed colored ink with a few weeks.  

Yours are so sharp and crisp, mine look like tie dye blobs after a month or two.


----------



## agriffin (Nov 1, 2010)

Very nice!  Love the colors.


----------



## TaoJonz (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks guys!  I think the absolute key, with decal design (and especially with full color bleed designs) you must use a laser printer.  There is no good way to get ink jet not to bleed.  I only use my laser for fractal art and labels...use the inkjet for everything else.

These designs will hold up crystal clear until the soap is about halfway gone...then it just slips away...but it won't bleed.

Hope that helps!


----------

